# Joining the military??



## Kelly G (Jan 25, 2004)

I've wanted to join the military since I was a little kid, but just recently someone brought to my attention how my IBS might affect this. Has anyone or know anyone who has joined the military that has ibs? I'm scared about the food and making sure I'll be able to eat it and, I know it sounds silly, but getting an attack while training or something, the pain is insane and I don't want to seem weak or anything plus dealing with d. Fighting in Iraq or something and have to deal with the d. I dunno... any thoughts??? bad idea?


----------



## Kelly G (Jan 25, 2004)

plus I'm a girl and have a hard time going to the bathroom in public places.


----------



## dave72200 (Apr 1, 2004)

I asked a recruiter about a month ago now and he said that people with ibs can't join the army b/c 1)fail physical 2)they do alot of early morning stuff....i thought it was bs...but whatever....he said the only real shot of joining is if you get your rotc bachelors at a college and then join ....b/c then you will automatically be an officer.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I was in the navy but i did not have ibs yet when i joined. If you do not tell them they would'nt know, but you would have a hard time in bootcamp. You do not get much sleep, get up very early, march or run all day. I got over going to the bathroom in public places real quick. YOu would not be allowed to take any meds that a bootcamp doc did not give you and you can not bring any with from home. They would figure out something was wrong with you if you did have d and cramps alot and then send you home. The food is not very good and you do not have much of a choice. Bootcamp is challeging and fun, but with ibs i think it would be hard. I think ibs4life has a good idea with the rotc college to become an officer. I would call a recruiter and ask them what you could and could not do, you may not be able to join the army but maybe the navy or air force. good luck


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I looked into this a lot and am not eligable to join the army or navy. I was gutted. That was even as an officer.


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

dont join it would be hell to have ibs and be in the service.your superior would not be willing to let u take days or time off and the stress would be awful


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I tried to get in...at the time I was taking Librax and they gave me a deferment. I had to get a doctors note saying that I was capable of being in the army and that my medicine was for stomach problems not psychological probs. They then gave me permission. The recruiter ended up lying to me about how long I had to join so I didn't end up doing it in the end.


----------

